# Trend Analysis / Link Analysis Software?



## Blakey (16 Jan 2007)

Anyone out there ever come across any such software?, if so, are there any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## KwaiLo (16 Jan 2007)

I use TrendIt (http://sydstewart.com/) for keeping my SQDCME (Safety, Quality, Delivery, Cost, Morale, Environment) information in order.  I am sure there are better, but TrendIt was cheap as well.


----------



## Blakey (16 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the link, although I've been to that site before and I get a 404 error when I try to DL the trial version.

Edited to add: As well, I'm looking more for software that will/can track social economic trends, individual persons as well as specific incidents.


----------



## noneck (17 Jan 2007)

Our analysts in the Force use I2 analysts notebook and I2 Text Chart software. Hope this helps. If you are looking for training in basic Tactical Analysis BCIT has an online level 1 course.

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Jan 2007)

I2 is a good system:  

i2 Inc. Launches New Version of Flagship Analytical Software To Aid Law Enforcement, Government and Commercial Investigations
Analyst's Notebook 6 Redefines Concept of Link and Timeline Analysis, Promotes Cross-Agency Cooperation to Benefit Analysts and Investigators Around the World 
SPRINGFIELD, Va., January 2003 – i2 Inc., the leading worldwide provider of data visualization and link analysis software, has announced Analyst's Notebook 6, a new version of the company's award-winning software which brings clarity to complex investigations and intelligence analysis by uncovering hidden links between seemingly unrelated persons, places and events. Currently more than 1,400 law enforcement, government and commercial organizations in over 80 countries rely on Analyst's Notebook, and it has proven effective in investigations ranging from counterterrorism to organized fraud.
(http://www.i2inc.com/Company/Press/0103b.asp)

However, the system is only as good as its user.  Declutter options are nice for identifying key nodes, but the layout may not make sense unless manually organized.  Also, once you have the scale you want, if you go to a hard copy you may need a large-scale color printer to print your products.  All of which can be very expensive in time and money.


----------



## Blakey (17 Jan 2007)

Thanks, I just happen to have a brochure and Demo CD from I2.  ;D


----------

